# Seat Removal Help



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

Anyone have or seen a write-up about removing the seats in a 98 sentra. I need one so I can paint my carpet, roof, and seats without making a mess. Also, whats the best way to paint these places.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

What seats. Have you gone out there and looked at them yet?

Front Seats:
The fronts are just held on by 4 bolts. 2 in front and 2 in back. The ones in front are in plain sight, but the backs are under plastic covers. Before pulling out the driver side seat, unhook the seatbelt sensor.

The back is a little more difficult:
First you will remove the bench part. Pull down (or is it up) on the white tabs that hold it down. Then you can just slide it out. 
Pull the little lever that allows the back seats to bend foward. In the middle you will see a peice of metal that hooks into the left and right cushion. Unbolt it from the frame of the car. Pull it up and towards the engine. Unhook it and slide the seats out.

This is how i do it. If you have trouble following these directions just fiddle around with it. This is very easy.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nissan200sxSER said:


> What seats. Have you gone out there and looked at them yet?
> 
> .



I was wonderign the same thing. Sometimes people get so lazy they post questions without actually going out and looking first.

anyways, if he's asking about the rear seats.......sure, that's not easy to figure out.....................but the fronts, well, are really, really easy.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

by the way........................why are you PAINTING the carpet? :thumbdwn: :banhump:


----------



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks Appreciate the tutorial. I'm Painting the floors because the interior is 2 Tone Grey(+ it's dirty), and i'm painting the seat trim red, so i'll use the floor, roof, and fab on the door panel to accent the red. Unless you think theres a better color to go with a burgandy colored outside.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Bigbell said:


> Thanks Appreciate the tutorial. I'm Painting the floors because the interior is 2 Tone Grey(+ it's dirty), and i'm painting the seat trim red, so i'll use the floor, roof, and fab on the door panel to accent the red. Unless you think theres a better color to go with a burgandy colored outside.


OMG! That's horrible. You should cover your entire exterior in glue, and dump a truckload of rice on it, and name it the rice-mobile. THEn, and only then, should you, with sound mind and conscience, paint your interior so you have dirty gray and red seats. When you're done, be sure to post pics so we can see the beauty of it all coming together. 
I bet you're gonna just paint right over the dirty carpet, too, right?


----------



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

No, I'm going to clean the entire car thouroghly first.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Questions like this make my head hurt... :balls: :givebeer:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bigbell said:


> Anyone have or seen a write-up about removing the seats in a 98 sentra. I need one so I can paint my carpet, roof, and seats without making a mess. Also, whats the best way to paint these places.


I don't think there's any possible way of painting seats and carpet without it turning into a horrible ghetto mess that will only get uglier as time passes. Maybe you should go down to Pep Boys and ask for some special carpet paint. I hear APC is coming out with some special TF&TF edition ghetto interior fabric surfaces paint too. Fo shizzle.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

why not ummm... just... replace.the.interior.carpeting?

Something tells me a thick coat of acrylic paint is going to look a touch less than beautiful... or professional... or even ghetto for that matter...


----------



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

JC whitney has some interior carpet and seat paints for automobiles.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

oh my goodness... you've to be kidding... they actually make carpet/seat paint?!

hizzle shizzle, I'm out of the lizzle...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bigbell said:


> JC whitney has some interior carpet and seat paints for automobiles.


http://www.jcwhitney.com/webapp/wcs...=3888&catalogId=10101&langId=-1&storeId=10101

Do you really think you'll get a good result with this stuff? I didn't see carpet listed there either. I'd suggest you try it out on a junkyard wreck before you put it in your car. How does this stuff "deep penetrate" plastic? It's just going to scuff and look ghetto in the end.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> http://www.jcwhitney.com/webapp/wcs...=3888&catalogId=10101&langId=-1&storeId=10101
> 
> Do you really think you'll get a good result with this stuff? I didn't see carpet listed there either. I'd suggest you try it out on a junkyard wreck before you put it in your car. How does this stuff "deep penetrate" plastic? It's just going to scuff and look ghetto in the end.


Maybe thats his goal? He's gonna be a stunta, ya know this, right?|


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I did a seat install write up on the http://nissannx.info
Look in the technical section.


----------



## Bigbell (Nov 23, 2003)

I'M going to try it in the spare parts car first. Am not going to mess up my interior without testing it first


----------

